# WTB Nano 40c tire review...(warning its kinda stream of consciousness)



## namaSSte (Jul 28, 2004)

Just thought I'd share a few early impressions I've had of the WTB Nano 40c tire. Since winter is basically here, I'm sure that many of you, like me, are still planning on riding the cross bike but want a little bigger tire under them. I've done half a dozen rides so far on the Nano's and so far, I am absolutely in love with the larger size and performance.

The Nano is interesting since I expected a huge tire and was really surprised that it doesn't seem a lot wider than the 35c Cross Bosses I finished the race season on or even than the Clement's my teammate was running on today's ride (granted, the Clements are known to be a "big" 33). They are a fair bit taller and between that and the slight width increase, the volume difference is really noticeable. I know these are billed as a gravel grinder type tire but they have performed really well as a trail tire, especially with leaves covering so many hidden roots, holes, and stuff that usually love to eat tires. 

FYI, I am running the foldable TCS light. Side note, they are also billed as a lightweight, fast rolling tire but at 130g heavier per tire than the Cross Boss, light is a bit of a stretch (the Nano is 530g). The thing is, they really do roll fast and spin up quickly so I have not really noticed any performance issues due to weight regardless of terrain. 

On the performance side, they have a high center ridge which makes them fly on hardpack,pavement, and gravel. I figured that meant they had to underperform in other areas and was truly surprised at how well they've done in grass, slop, and even wet roots and leaves. They are pretty open in their pattern so they shed mud nicely. They definitely are not a dedicated mud tire but unless you are riding in really heavy and deeper mud, the Nano will work really well and eliminate the need to bounce back and forth between tires (something I hate doing). No clue how they will do in the snow yet since, thanks God, we have not had any measurable snow yet. I have played with air pressure a good bit but still don't think I have the real sweet spot dialed in. The best I've found so far is about 25-27 up front and 28-30 in back. I think I may lower that a bit more next time out and see how it goes. I am also running the rear in reverse (they are directional). Not sure how WTB feels about that but the grip has been fantastic on the climbs and looser stuff so I'm sticking with that setup for now. The hook up well in turns, even when its slightly loose as well. On the durability front, I have no idea since I only have a little over 100mi on them. They seem well made and less susceptible to early wear due to that high center but time will tell on that one.

In summary, if you are looking for a larger volume one tire solution for a combination of conditions, the Nano is probably worth a look. They aren't super cheap, nor are they crazy expensive. To be honest, I'd consider racing them (I will at Paris to Ancaster in the spring) all season if it weren't for the weight. If WTB could get these down in the upper 400's even, they'd probably be my go to tire year round since they seem to do everything at least as well as the Cross Boss I'd been using and Specialized doesn't seem too keen on developing a market for larger tires right now (I'd LOVE to see a 40c Tracer though!!!!). Guess that's it. Hope it helps if you are in the market.


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

You can get a 44-45c Tracer from Specialized; they call it the Renegade 1.8.


----------



## namaSSte (Jul 28, 2004)

Interesting, thanks. It won't fit in the back but I could run that up front if I chose. Cool.


----------



## ddave12000 (Aug 16, 2013)

I just got a new cross bike with nano 40s and while I've only done a few rides I'm really happy with them. I don't plan on racing this bike - it's just for commuting, winter riding, and cruising around the neighborhood with my kids.


----------



## offrhodes42 (Sep 2, 2010)

What rims are you running the Nano's on? And I am assuming tubeless.


----------



## ddave12000 (Aug 16, 2013)

offrhodes42 said:


> What rims are you running the Nano's on? And I am assuming tubeless.


Using the WTB Frequency i23 rims. I have actually not gone tubeless yet. Came with the tubes in and I haven't done anything with them yet.


----------



## namaSSte (Jul 28, 2004)

offrhodes42 said:


> What rims are you running the Nano's on? And I am assuming tubeless.


I run them tubeless on HED Ardennes+ wheels. Really love the setup. I'll move them over to my pit wheels for the winter (DT Axis) but haven't done that yet since, well, it hasn't felt like winter yet!


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice write up, thanks. These are on my Christmas list.


----------



## michaelcogburn.c (Nov 22, 2015)

The review job has done nicely. I really like the information provided here. Yes, I was looking for a larger tire to and Nano 40c seems to me a perfect choice.


----------



## jrabenaldt (Mar 3, 2008)

I have just mounted a pair of the Nano 40 Race version on a set of C29ssmax's on my TCX. 5 days to seal tubeless and a lot of shaking but I think they are finally set.


----------



## thisisthebeave (Aug 30, 2015)

I just knocked out an 80 mile singletrack/gravel/tarmac loop on Friday on my CX bike with Nano's front and rear. I usually run a file tread during dry months but the Nano rear is nice when it gets wetter out.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

thisisthebeave said:


> I just knocked out an 80 mile singletrack/gravel/tarmac loop on Friday on my CX bike with Nano's front and rear. I usually run a file tread during dry months but the Nano rear is nice when it gets wetter out.


What do you weigh and what pressure did you use??


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

robt57 said:


> What do you weigh and what pressure did you use??


I know that wasn't directed at me, but I run them on a set of 30mm (wide) carbon rims with a 24mm id. I weigh 210lbs and have had them as low as 25psi. Rim strikes were my only concern at the pressure. I tested them for sealing at 20psi and could wrap the tire completely into the spokes without losing the bead. Could probably go lower but I didn't feel the need to try. These were 'THE' tire of choice at the Grinduro a few months back, the conditions were absolutely brutal for tires/wheels and they held up to it just fine.


----------



## thisisthebeave (Aug 30, 2015)

robt57 said:


> What do you weigh and what pressure did you use??


High 20 psi front, mid 30 psi rear and I'm ~235lbs.


----------



## namaSSte (Jul 28, 2004)

Glad it helps. I have been very happy on them now that I have a few more miles behind me. Plan on racing them at Paris to Ancaster in the spring. That will be the real test!


----------



## Buddysnack (May 16, 2013)

I absolutely love my Nanos. Total game changers. I agree with OP. They feel really fast and grip well. What I really love is the added cushioning. Super supple. I tend to run 25 to 30 psi and I weigh about 170 lbs.


----------

